# Need help determining screen size.



## warriorrider001 (Jan 25, 2010)

Im new to this but i just bought my house about 5 months ago and im redoing the basement. I dont have a whole lot of room to work with but im wanting to start my home theater build. Im wanting to see how big of a screen i can put in the space i have. The wall i plan on projecting on is 90" accross to where a door is or 10' accross if i were go over the door. I have 7' ceilings also. But here's the kicker. I have duct work that runs under my floor joists which is 10" from the wall i want to project on. Is that enough room to put a nice sized picture on the wall. thanks.:help::help:


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the Shack. 

There is a post-padding thread available to get your post count up to 5 so you can post pics/sketches in your thread. That would help a lot for us to help you.

Without seeing that, it all depends on how far down the ducting comes, what the ceiling height of the room is, etc.

Bryan


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, pictures would help allot. How far down due the ducts hang? They shouldn't hang that far down and you could always replace them with a duct that is not as tall. 

Where does this door lead to? In my opinion the screen right next to a door would not only make the screen off center is would also look a little kludgy. 

You could do a false wall in front of the door (like a foot in front) and then just remove a panel on the false wall to gain access to whats behind that door. 

So that was the long answer.. short answer your looking at a 100" diagonal screen. That leaves you about 1 1/2 feet on each side of the screen and about 2 -2 1/2 feet above and below. Any bigger and it will start to look a little ridiculous.


----------

